# my first co2 chamber



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)

just wanted to show it :2thumb:


----------



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

how much tht cost to make?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

You may want to add an exhaust pipe. Otherwise you run the risk of gassing yourself.


----------



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)

it cost me 80$ and it does have an exhaust its jut hidden


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

why did ou make that ,,,what it used for ?/


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

looks good but bit big for that size tank unless the photo is makeing one look big / smaller then if it is to size then I think you going to need to use loads of gas at a time


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

looks very professional but BIG are you thinking of gassing people :lol2:
anyway you've made mine look like the pathetic tupperware container with a hose pipe that it is :whistling2: but it works!


----------



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)

haha i built it for my rat guy he wanted to be able to put down a few large rats so i thought that might be suitable ...have not tested yet but soon .. thanks for the comments :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> why did ou make that ,,,what it used for ?/


killing mice/rats/multis


----------



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> killing mice/rats/multis



whats multis?:?:


----------



## akai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

Multimammates  African soft furred rats/natal mice are just 2 of their names. They're like the link between rats and mice. They live in the desert.

Peace]
Akai-Chan


----------



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)

<a href="http://s567.photobucket.com/albums/ss113/xrochin/?action=view&current=DSCI0005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss113/xrochin/DSCI0005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## dr.x (Jul 15, 2009)




----------

